# How many circults (outlets, Switches, Lights) Can be on one Breaker?



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

How many circuits (outlets, Switches, Lights) Can be on one Breaker? 11, 12 or less. 
Also if I run 12/2 wire, say in bed rooms, living room and put in 15 amp breaker will this pass inspection. I did this one time just for light power in a bath room, because I ran out of 14/2 and the inspector was on his way. It passed, but he asked me why I put 12/2 and I told him why.

Thanks in advance for any help or reply


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

If you dont know you probably should*n't* be trying to DIY electrical.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

